# so



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

sorry i didnt get back about the candling sitch, i decided to leave well enough alone and see what happened, and well, today, 19 days since the first egg appeared, we have our first baby    im am beyond excited and cant wait to see how many more hatch, if all goes well, we should end up with 4 out of the 5 hatching, one of the eggs is the pink-ish yellow color and so, well....you know  











question..how/when do you tell what kind it'll be?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You be able to tell what they are when they start to get pin feathers but here is srtiels watch me grow http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html

Aww so cute


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> You be able to tell what they are when they start to get pin feathers but here is srtiels watch me grow http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html
> 
> Aww so cute


thanks for the info,  i LOVE your signature pic! too cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you  I didnt do it myself but DallyTsuka did as she makes all my siggys :blush:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

In some mutations you can see it right after hatching. If the baby pops out with white fuzz you know it will be a whiteface. and If it pops out with red eyes you will know it is a lutino. But other than that you will have to wait til it starts getting its pins in. What an adorable baby! Hope theres more babies to come!


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

we have 2!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yay they look so cute


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> yay they look so cute


THANKS!!! I LOVE them!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea iv still got my babies too  but i might pack the boys bags if they dont quiet down lol  soon as males find their voice they forget how to stop :wacko:


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Yea iv still got my babies too  but i might pack the boys bags if they dont quiet down lol  soon as males find their voice they forget how to stop :wacko:



LOL! that is a huge thing for me right now..... im not sure if ill be able to part with any of them,  but for now im just going to enjoy them and not think about it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I did have another 2 but they went to a member on here and i thought it be hard but it wasn't, we may have to rehome one since he keeps going for his sister which im sure he trying to mate with her  but he hasnt done it in a while so there is hope


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Yay! So happy for you!!!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

susan said:


> Yay! So happy for you!!!


thank you!!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

today there are 3 <3


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats... keep the pics coming.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

4birdsNC said:


> Congrats... keep the pics coming.


Thanks!! i will, and at the end i plan on making a video collage or something as well


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

still 3 today, however i am still hopeful about 1 of the eggs :blush:


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

also, what do you guys think the babies will look like? will i get babies that look like the parents? it doesnt matter in the wide world to me, i just think its fun to think about. and what if the dad(jack) there are so many differences idk what to call him, obviously she is a lutino.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Adorable fuzzies! Congrats on them! Wondering what they are going to look like is really exciting. Kind of like getting a present that you can't open yet.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Adorable fuzzies! Congrats on them! Wondering what they are going to look like is really exciting. Kind of like getting a present that you can't open yet.


THANKS!! after looking more closely at the pics, i think my daddy is a normal pied? it is VERY exciting!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

Mother:Lutino
Fatheried

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Lutino}

female offspring:
100% Grey Split To Pied


so this is what i got in the virtual breeder and i have no clue what it means, lol


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmm... I bet dad might be split to pearl and maybe even white face. He seems to have those ghost pearls on his back and (it's really hard to tell from your pic) but his cheek patches seem to be altered. Others could confirm.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Hmmm... I bet dad might be split to pearl and maybe even white face. He seems to have those ghost pearls on his back and (it's really hard to tell from your pic) but his cheek patches seem to be altered. Others could confirm.


i have other pics posted. i think they may be in an album on here somewhere.....


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

well, i cant find it now.....

here they are in the box...


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just love the unique coloring! Not sure on my guesses as I am still learning mutations myself. I will stick by my guess though and wait for another education!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> I just love the unique coloring! Not sure on my guesses as I am still learning mutations myself. I will stick by my guess though and wait for another education!


thanks! i just love my birds, im loving watching them take on this new role as parents and i am so proud of the good job they are doing


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

so..... we're definitely going to end up with 4...i checked on the egg and it has pip marks and you can hear peeping inside <3 <3 <3 <3 !!! i feel so BLESSED!!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

and just like that, there are four :clap:


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yayy! Congrats!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

They are very cute. I would remove any shells incase they fall on a chick or another egg.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

Debbie05 said:


> They are very cute. I would remove any shells incase they fall on a chick or another egg.


ok, ill do that, thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so cute


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Aww they are so cute


yeah


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

so here they are, sorry the pic quality sucks, but it was with my phone, my camera broke


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Aww so cute


do their crops look okay? well, from what you can see?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im not sure as i cant see good but here is srtiels watch me grow http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html see if that helps


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so adorable Congrats!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. so adorable!! Is the lighting different on baby #2 or do you have a whiteface!!??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its a whiteface


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

idk, i think its the lighting.... 

pics from today


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Ahhhh... yeah... they all look yellow fuzz there. The cutest darn little buggers!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww still cute no matter what they are


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

THANKS everyone!!! is it too early to tell if there are any lutinos? their eyes look pretty dark threw the skin.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lutino will have red eyes


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Lutino will have red eyes


yeah, but can you tell threw the skin? does it look different? or do all they eyes look the same until open?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The one at the back is a lutino


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> The one at the back is a lutino


AHHHHhhh, so i probably dont have any, its all good, im just trying to narrow down the guessing game, lol.

cute babies btw


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dont stay babies for long  lol as soon as they start to get pin feathers then you will know  which i think its over a week


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww they are such cuties ! Can't wait till i have my first clutch hopefully next spring


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I just wanna squeeze em!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

Messy little things! Haha!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep.. they are.. lol If you plan on pulling them for hand feeding later.. just wait till then. No matter how much you try to NOT make a mess... there's always something that happens. lol


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

if i pulled them for hand feeding wouldnt that upset the parents? would i have to take the box away immediately so they dont mate again?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cute little fuzzies. I have 4 to. Mine are about 1 week. If it's there first clutch I leave the nestbox but clean it and put fresh bedding in. If you want them to rest I remove the nestbox and change there cage around. This way everything is different and they may not breed again. good luck.


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

new pics, the baby is now a week old today and i have a concern about his size, i tried to take pics showing that his crop looks pretty full but i was wondering if i should try a crop bra? the first one was born one the 27th and the youngest on the 1st, being 4 days apart i know to expect a pretty good size difference but this seems pretty extreme.




























any help is appreciated


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

To me they look fine. Even though it is a few days difference, it's amazing how big of a change between them there is. In fact, I still have a 20 gram difference between my two and they are only 2 days difference, but they are 4 weeks (106 and 86). If all their crops are getting filled, emptying and they all have good movement, then you are doing well I think.  Such cuties!!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> To me they look fine. Even though it is a few days difference, it's amazing how big of a change between them there is. In fact, I still have a 20 gram difference between my two and they are only 2 days difference, but they are 4 weeks (106 and 86). If all their crops are getting filled, emptying and they all have good movement, then you are doing well I think.  Such cuties!!


thank you so much for your help! they are growing so FAST!! i was gone during the day yesterday and just the time is left until i can back i could see a huge difference, it really is amazing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow they are so cute


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Oh wow they are so cute


thanks so much  how does anyone get rid of them


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

TWilson said:


> how does anyone get rid of them


erm i still got my babies lol

I did give 2 away to a member on the forum who lives near me


----------

